# just getting chicks??



## molly2425 (May 18, 2014)

i dont know how old they are or what breed they are but what do i need for them?? we are planning to build a small coop so any good free links for that?? also what do i feed the chicks and where do i need to keep them? thankss


----------



## Chickenmama87 (May 18, 2014)

Hi! Depending on their age you need a heat source on them until they're older. Where are you located? Keeping them indoors in a brooder of some sort is ideal while they're young.
You will need a chick starter feed. Purina StartnGrow or the like. Also grab a waterer and feeder made for chicks. You can scoop them up at places like Tractor Supply.
I recommend you get a good chicken keeping book. Storeys Guide to Raising Chickens by Gail Damerow is great. Also Googling 'chicken coop ideas' should give you some ideas on coops.
I'm no expert and I'm sure others can give more advice but this is a start for you. Best of luck!


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Do you have a rough idea of size? if they are past 2 weeks? Can you post pictures so we can help you on age and possibly breed?


For the coop you will need roughly 2 sq feet per bird and 10 sq feet per run unless bantam (small chicken). More doesn't hurt but less will lead to problems. Be sure to have some barrier to things getting in. This usually is accomplished by burying 6 in of hardware cloth around the area you need predator proof. Chicken wire isn't predator proof, it only contains chickens.

I don't have a link for a free plans. One of the easiest way to build a coop is to go find a shed that is on clearance for scratch and dent at a building store like home depot, lowes or anywhere that sells sheds.


For feed for laying birds, It's usually starter for the first 2 weeks and then grower and then the feed plans can vary but I feed layer when they are all laying (breed dependent). Always have a free choice side of calcium in a little dish.

As for where to keep them.... It kinda depends on age and where you are generally (hot climate or cold climate). At 4 weeks they can go outside here and be fine but in colder climates it might not work. I think in colder most people wait till 2-3 months old. It's generally when they are fully feathered.

Before that they are put into a brooder which the temp is lowered for every week of age starting at 100 degrees.


----------



## molly2425 (May 18, 2014)

thanks to all


----------

